# Ultrasound guidance, 76942 TC



## ms123 (May 15, 2013)

For ultrasound guidance for needle placement example of 55700 plus 76872 plus 76942, Does your facility require hard copy to be on file in order to bill the 76942, as supervision and interpretation guideline in the CPT book suggests?  Is this the procedure you follow for any ultrsaound guidance using 76942?  If there is no hard copy, then 76942 is not billed, correct?


----------



## Kevinph84 (Jun 4, 2013)

For 76942-TC (The ultrasound guidance), you bill this off of the operative report. No films are to be used to substantiate the charge billed. However! For ASCs, 76942 is carries a payment indicator of N1 (Payment bundled). So you will not receive seperate reimbursement. You only should receive reimbursement for the ultrasound and the actual procedure. You can look at Medicare Claims Processing Manual: Chapter 14 for further clarification.


----------

